# QSW Towing question



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Shortbed QSW BUILD*

Hi,
I am considering a trek 300 miles to go and get a QSW.
I have a couple of options on how to get it back.
Just want some feedback.
History,
I had an 87 QSW with 220K that my brother gave me and sadly I parted with it for a fox due to a MPG tradoff.
I wish I kept it, but it was a beater.

I have five other vw's right now including a vanagon, and am not that leary of the quantum woes.
I wondered if anyone has ever tried towbarring a QSW.

I don't have a trailer to haul it, I don't want to drive it 300+ miles home with an escort, and I do not want to consider a flatbed pickup.
So... I thought, I could drive down, pull the front skin, and drill the bumper to fit a towbar and pull it home in neutral with my trailblazer.
Additionally and alternatively, I decouple the CV's at the drive flanges (fingers crossed at each star point 6mm) remove them at each wheel and pull it home that way too.

Surveying the sanity gauges on the vortex.
I would really like anyones take on this endevour.

OR, I could give it a mini-tune and fluids rundown and stress-port it gingerly 300 miles, but again, it would be risky.
Any ideas? Can the syncro handle towing in neutral?
Thanks for taking the time to read this.

If I can get it home, I have plans for it and the spares it comes with, 2.2 CIS-E Blown anyone?


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

I would try fluids etc then driving or rent a flatbed trailer from Uhaul and borrow a friends truck. Flatbed trailers are the way to go and my local Uhaul rents them for less than 60 dollars a day. Go luck getting it home! I have three QSW's right now hoping to build one and use the others for parts. Keep us posted!


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Thanks for the reply*

I did some searching and found the flatbed route was far cheaper than I had thought.
It certainly would also be the easiest.
I was not looking forward to decoupling stuck CV's or anxiety-cruising with an escort and watching the red flashing light of doom.
I will be getting it in a couple of weeks and the deal is set, it is just a matter of time.
It will be like christmas finally pulling into the driveway and unpacking all the loot comes. I will check the fluids and give it a quick start just to hear the airplane raspy note the 5Cyl makes (memories).
If I can figure out how to post pics I will add to this post once it has found its new home.
Thanks for the tips and interest.
QSW's misfits rule .


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

*getting it tomorrow*

Bump for a QSW rescue day.
Will be going through all the extras it comes with selling some if people need them.
If I can post pics on vortex I will do so.


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

You got the red one from outer banks didn't you!!! 

I may be PMing you for some items if you post a list of extras!!

Good buy for sure!


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

*QSW Rescue Success*

Yes, I did.
If I can get Vortex to make me a member so I can post pics I think I will start a "QSW diamond in the rough" thread.
It was a fair OBX deal IMO, seller and buyer.
Long day, driving down, loading and then driving back.
Managed to pack just about everything in the wagon to bias the tongue heavy trailer for the trek back.
700+ miles trip, over 16 hours, and a tow off the trailer due to stuck rotors, but its in the driveway.
Got it running next day, has the usual tinkeritus and sedentary-seized-syndrome, but I am looking forward to getting it in better shape little by little.
I have not taken inventory but will be open to PM's if people are looking for some items I have as spares to sell and fund the restoration.
Later.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

No work on this since last post, but I thought I would post an update.

Plans are to get into this project this fall.
This is hopefully going to be a father son build.
We are considering making it a short bed pickup. The rust repair and body work might be easier if we did a chop and cab from the drivers doors back, and made a tailgate from my two hatches. Anyone ever seen one?
Other plans would be a 1-2" body lift (k-Frame and rear frame) and 2" inch supsension, along with some 215-60-14's on snowflakes.
Final plans would be to boost it on CIS with a G-Lader.

Will post pics once we get started.


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

This is how I got my QSW....brought to me by another QSW. We simply removed the drive shaft.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Cool. 
I considered that, but was unsure of the ability of the wheel bearings and brakes not dragging so I rented a rollaway car dolly. 
Funny to see a Quantum towing a Quantum. 
Mine is red too, but the end color is TBD as is the body as we much chop it and make is a G60QSSBT. (Supercharged Quantum Syncro Short Bed Truck).


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Sounds like a lot of work.

The red on pictured above was being towed to my house after dropping in the MC1. I never finished the wiring or the plumbing. Plan is to now make it a TDI.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Bump to a lonely thread.*

Anyone looking for parts? 
I may be parting this QSW out. Just pulled the Fuel distributor so I could graft it into my GTI G60. 
I hated doing it, but I need more fuel metering. 
PM me "QSW parts needed" 
Or email me "QSW parts needed" to: [email protected]. 

I also bought a bunch of new OEM items in the hopes of a restoration, shocks, bushing, brake rebuild, Clutch slave, ect. If I don't end up diving in to this build I would like to part with the stuff taking up space.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

This weekend I think I may pull a bunch of my parts and spares out and make a list of what I have for anyone looking. 
I know I have one or two cargo covers and a bunch of roof rack rods. 
If this gets restored I am making it a truck so I won't be using window regulators and trim from the driver doors back. 
I have two power Recaro seats as well. The special ones, option black leather. Drivers is needing work, but the passenger is mint and could probably be used as a drivers side.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Anyone looking for QSW parts?*

did not get around to pulling the stuff out, but if anyone is looking for something, I have about 1.5 QSW's worth of parts.
Bump


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

*Will be posting in the Quantum classifieds soon*

But for anyone interested, I have about $X,XXX in this car.
Cost to buy, trip to/from to get it, and the ~$400 of new parts I may never use.
Anyone want everything I have just pick it up and haul it away? This includes a bunch of old stereo stuff, two leather power Recaro seats, a second transmission and rear end, extra tail lights, window regulators, ext. If I could break even, you can have everything I have.
Make me an offer.
ZIP is 20180


----------



## Nevadan (Mar 18, 2007)

*I would like one of the cargo covers.*

I live in Reno, Nevada and want one of the cargo covers. Do you still have them? How much do you want for one? for both?


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

I have to see, I know I have one at least.
PM me an offer of what you think this rare item is worth to you with you Zip (straight shipping cost).
Like I said above, I just want to get a return on what I put into this.


----------

